# Tieing a dog to a running lawnmower?! Come ON! Really??



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

Wish I could edit the title to TYING a dog to a running lawnmower...

Why am I not disappointed by Cesar Millan's new episodes? A commercial shows him tying a dog to a running lawnmower!

This is not only psychologically abusive but it's also very dangerous. Just like you wouldn't mow close to young children, WHY would you mow close to a dog?? Accidents happen. I wouldn't let a dog get anywhere NEAR a mower, much less tie them to one!

I don't even like to be around them and won't mow without earplugs AND earmuffs on to protect my hearing and I don't enjoy the gasoline stench. Do I even have to point out that a dog's hearing and sense of smell is superior to a human's? So if they're too loud for comfort for me, a human, think how loud and smelly they must be to a dog!! And so WHY is it a good idea to tie a dog to such a disturbing piece of equipment? 

I would really like to know how his fans could defend even this bit of "rehabilitation".


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What the hell??! Maybe they took the blades off.. but I kind of doubt it. That's insane. You sure the dog was tied to it and CM wasn't holding the leash? Either way, really dangerous to have the dog so close.

ETA: I found a vid on youtube. It doesn't show him tying the dog to it, but he is holding the leash so the dog is right next to it. Not to mention the dog is freaking out at first while he is pushing it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5aq_aqK5s


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I can only assume the reason was to desensitise the dog to it? If so, flooding is a method that can work really well, if you know what you're doing. I probably still wouldn't tie the dog to it though, that seems a bit weird. But they have to get viewers for the show, hey?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't see it to hear the explanation but if the dog is afraid of the lawnmower, isn't that a good thing? I mean, there are always folks trying to get their dogs over fear of a vaccuum and that type of thing, which I get but a lawnmower? Who cares if the dog freaks out when it hears that? Put the dog in the house while you mow the lawn and call it a day. Even if you take away the gas smell and the fact that a large dog could pull a mower over making it even more lethal, what about all the stones and wood chips etc, that can come flying out from under a mower? Heck, I had a stone fly out of a guys mower that was mowing a good 20 feet away from the road. It hit my car and dented in my door pretty good. If that hit the dog, it could be dead. 

I might be over sensitive to the dogs by the lawnmower because about 20 years ago there was a guy at the stable that accidentally cut his Border Collies leg off with the mower. The Border was a pup and came running, skid stopped and off went his front leg. They saved the dog but not the leg. 

Also, I get desensitizing a dog, but not to a mower as it will never need to push one or ride one around the yard.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Inga, I really agree with you that the dog does not need to be desensitized to it outside. Just keep him inside! If he is inside and still flips out, then I'd work with that to keep him quiet while mowing. I would never let my dogs near a running mower in the first place let alone want them to be right next to it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also knew a Rough Collie who lost his back leg to a riding mower. I say desensitize the dog from inside the house just like you do with a vacuum cleaner. The dog can still hear the noise from inside the house. Unless your dog is raking leaves or grass ... he doesn't need to be anywhere near the thing IMO.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> I also knew a Rough Collie who lost his back leg to a riding mower. I say desensitize the dog from inside the house just like you do with a vacuum cleaner. The dog can still hear the noise from inside the house. Unless your dog is raking leaves or grass ... he doesn't need to be anywhere near the thing IMO.


Oh! Oh!
I suppose the dog pulling mower is a bad thing then. Geeze 1st it was seat belts we got to wear and now the dog can't help with mowing, Oh my. I want Old School days back.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> Oh! Oh!
> I suppose the dog pulling mower is a bad thing then. Geeze 1st it was seat belts we got to wear and now the dog can't help with mowing, Oh my. I want Old School days back.


LOL! ME TOO! Bring them BACK! LOL!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Flooding is not a good method of dealing with fears. It is cruel. 

I am arachnophobic. 10 years ago, the mention of a spider would send me into a panic, today, I can handle taking a spider outside to humanely release. This took 10 years of careful work with great support from my husband, just a little exposure at a time. Flooding would be locking me in a room filled with spiders and refusing to let me out until I stopped screaming. Yes, eventually, I would have stopped screaming, but only because I was so afraid I completely shut down and couldn't react anymore. That's not success. That's torture.

Plus, you often don't know what's causing phobias. I'm terrified of heights- because my balance is bad. It's a good thing for me to stay off a ladder, I'm at a higher risk for falling off. If some idiot like Millan decided to leave me on top of a skyscraper until I calmed down, I could fall off due to a physical problem.


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

> I can only assume the reason was to desensitise the dog to it? If so, flooding is a method that can work really well, if you know what you're doing. I probably still wouldn't tie the dog to it though, that seems a bit weird. But they have to get viewers for the show, hey?


Lilfuzzy, are you serious? Are you really rationalizing this?



> Flooding is not a good method of dealing with fears. It is cruel.
> 
> I am arachnophobic. 10 years ago, the mention of a spider would send me into a panic, today, I can handle taking a spider outside to humanely release. This took 10 years of careful work with great support from my husband, just a little exposure at a time. Flooding would be locking me in a room filled with spiders and refusing to let me out until I stopped screaming. Yes, eventually, I would have stopped screaming, but only because I was so afraid I completely shut down and couldn't react anymore. That's not success. That's torture.
> 
> Plus, you often don't know what's causing phobias. I'm terrified of heights- because my balance is bad. It's a good thing for me to stay off a ladder, I'm at a higher risk for falling off. If some idiot like Millan decided to leave me on top of a skyscraper until I calmed down, I could fall off due to a physical problem.


YES. Thank you for pointing this out! Flooding has been known to work a _small_ percentage of the time but the risk is NOT worth it, ESPECIALLY not in this situation! 

If you for some reason HAD to even desensitize a dog to a mower (and I can't think of any reason!), you don't start him over his threshold! You start him at a distance away, under his threshold and build him up so he can tolerate more and more in baby steps. And you build a positive association to the mower, you don't force him next to one and let him freak out until he shuts down because he realizes that he's not allowed to do anything else.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

ROFL. Hope attacked my mower the first time she saw it running.. I had to physically pull her away. Biting the discharge chute, biting the wheels.. When I put her inside she started tearing my door down to get out after it when I started it.

The solution I ended up with might seem crude, but I did just what sheep herding trainers do and mowed with one arm while keeping her at a distance with a long pole just like they keep the dogs from putting teeth on the the sheep when training. Eventually she got desensitized or got my point and I can now mow with her outside. She still gets that gleam in her eye, and gives it a good glance, but she knows to keep her distance.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> Wish I could edit the title to TYING a dog to a running lawnmower...
> 
> Why am I not disappointed by Cesar Millan's new episodes? A commercial shows him tying a dog to a running lawnmower!
> 
> ...


Why am I not surprised someone would anthropomorphize human sensibilities to a dog, make a snap judgment on probably less than 2 seconds of a clip in a commercial, and make huge assumptions from it that likely don't bear any resemblance to the actual situation, and rant about it on the internet...


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

> Why am I not surprised someone would anthropomorphize human sensibilities to a dog, make a snap judgment on probably less than 2 seconds of a clip in a commercial, and make huge assumptions from it that likely don't bear any resemblance to the actual situation, and rant about it on the internet...


You're being sarcastic, right? Please tell me you're being sarcastic..


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

TxRider said:


> Why am I not surprised someone would anthropomorphize human sensibilities to a dog, make a snap judgment on probably less than 2 seconds of a clip in a commercial, and make huge assumptions from it that likely don't bear any resemblance to the actual situation, and rant about it on the internet...


Yes, it's just ridiculous to think that a dog has better hearing and may react badly to loud noises, you know, except that they do have better hearing and do react differently than humans to loud noises. I've yet to meet a dog that doesn't react in some way or another to vacuums, lawn mowers, etc. That's just biology.


----------



## Corinthian (Sep 21, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> Wish I could edit the title to TYING a dog to a running lawnmower...
> 
> Why am I not disappointed by Cesar Millan's new episodes? A commercial shows him tying a dog to a running lawnmower!
> 
> ...



At first I thought you were talking about Brad Pattison, because I recently saw the same thing on his show.... apparently it teaches the dog that you are dominant.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The warnings on the mowers say not to mow around children or animals, I think within 20 feet (I'm going to check when I get home!). It's only safe (sort of) to stand behind a running mower because of the little skirt thingy that keeps rocks and dirt from kicking up behind. Standing in front or to the side isn't safe. 

I hope OSHA gets him for something. Maybe for making the cameramen stand too close.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Yes, it's just ridiculous to think that a dog has better hearing and may react badly to loud noises, you know, except that they do have better hearing and do react differently than humans to loud noises. I've yet to meet a dog that doesn't react in some way or another to vacuums, lawn mowers, etc. That's just biology.


My workplace is a LOT louder than any lawnmower you have ever heard and my dogs could care less about the 'noise'... (they can easily sleep right through it until someone knocks on the back door)

Dogs can be desensitized to loud noises yet retain their ability to hear much better than people ever could.


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

> Dogs can be desensitized to loud noises yet retain their ability to hear much better than people ever could.


No one is saying differently. We are arguing the safety of this situation and the method that he is using in an attempt to desensitize the dog.


----------



## SassyCat (Aug 29, 2011)

My dog was deathly afraid of a vacuum cleaner. I solved with by just playfully feeding him around the vacuum cleaner (let him chase the kibble). With food you can gradually counter condition anything... I guarantee this simple method of playful engagement with the dog can solve any fear based problems. I respect CM for what he has done with extreme handler aggressive dogs but fear and instability is a completely different issue.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> You're being sarcastic, right? Please tell me you're being sarcastic..


Totally, sorry about that, I can often not help myself with sarcastic devils advocate type of outbursts..


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone insist their dog not be scared of a lawnmower? I swear if we treated each other the way we treat dogs, we'd all be misanthropic hermits.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> Yes, it's just ridiculous to think that a dog has better hearing and may react badly to loud noises, you know, except that they do have better hearing and do react differently than humans to loud noises. I've yet to meet a dog that doesn't react in some way or another to vacuums, lawn mowers, etc. That's just biology.


Yup that would include every hunting dog that stands by a fired gun as well ... Heck I live under a major airports landing path, I'm surprised my dogs can even manage being outside at all...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

TxRider said:


> Yup that would include every hunting dog that stands by a fired gun as well ... Heck I live under a major airports landing path, I'm surprised my dogs can even manage being outside at all...


Well, she did say "may". Plenty of hunting dogs wash out because they're afraid of the sound of gunfire... lots of dogs near airports do have airplane phobias, but yay for your dogs... it's almost as if dogs are individuals and may react differently to different types or degrees of noise rather than an "all dogs are or are not this way"!!! Honestly, I don't know why people are being so snotty about this point.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Well, she did say "may". Plenty of hunting dogs wash out because they're afraid of the sound of gunfire... lots of dogs near airports do have airplane phobias, but yay for your dogs... it's almost as if dogs are individuals and may react differently to different types or degrees of noise rather than an "all dogs are or are not this way"!!! Honestly, I don't know why people are being so snotty about this point.


Yeah I'm in a sarcastic mood again, sorry..


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

TxRider said:


> Yeah I'm in a sarcastic mood again, sorry..


Yea the sarcasm was actually obvious.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Izze doesn't like the lawn equipment ...... I dot blame her, having been a landscaper for 5 yrs in the past, I can say that it really really HURTS when something flies off those things & pegs me ..... Ouch >_<


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Izze doesn't like the lawn equipment ...... I dot blame her, having been a landscaper for 5 yrs in the past, I can say that it really really HURTS when something flies off those things & pegs me ..... Ouch >_<


That would just make Hope want to attack the mower all the more.. She would not mind one bit being tied to one. Kaya otoh would be scarred for life if you tied her to one and would likely refuse to ever go out in the yard again..


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Willowy said:


> The warnings on the mowers say not to mow around children or animals, I think within 20 feet (I'm going to check when I get home!). It's only safe (sort of) to stand behind a running mower because of the little skirt thingy that keeps rocks and dirt from kicking up behind. Standing in front or to the side isn't safe.
> 
> I hope OSHA gets him for something. Maybe for making the cameramen stand too close.


Perhaps he didn't have the PTO spinning, it is possible to run those without the PTO spinning.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

So, was he trying to teach the dog to mow the lawn or is it another incident of flooding (exposing to a scary thing at a high level until the adrenaline has run out and the subject is exhausted and helpless?) Either way, barbaric and stupid in a way one frequently sees from Millan


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sibe said:


> What the hell??! Maybe they took the blades off.. but I kind of doubt it. That's insane. You sure the dog was tied to it and CM wasn't holding the leash? Either way, really dangerous to have the dog so close.
> 
> ETA: I found a vid on youtube. It doesn't show him tying the dog to it, but he is holding the leash so the dog is right next to it. Not to mention the dog is freaking out at first while he is pushing it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5aq_aqK5s


Huh. clicked on that link and it brought up some neat pyrotechnics


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Sibe said:


> What the hell??! Maybe they took the blades off.. but I kind of doubt it. That's insane. You sure the dog was tied to it and CM wasn't holding the leash? Either way, really dangerous to have the dog so close.
> 
> ETA: I found a vid on youtube. It doesn't show him tying the dog to it, but he is holding the leash so the dog is right next to it. Not to mention the dog is freaking out at first while he is pushing it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5aq_aqK5s


BTW all I get when I click your link is some fireworks video..

I think this is the video here... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDjk9kKsWBM

As far as I can see this dog is -attacking- the mower, just like Hope did. Biting the wheels, very excited, it is not petrified in fear of the mower like a fearful dog like my Kaya is for example.

What your seeing in the vid is a herding breed acting like a herding breed would with a sheep it is excited about, it is more prey drive than fear.

So holding the leash and keeping the dog next to the mower is not "flooding" the dog at all. It would be with a dog like Kaya who is fearful of mowers which would indeed be flooding. Kaya goes in the house when mowing. Hope tears the door down to get out after the mower if you put her in the house.

It appears to me to be simply teaching the dog not to attack it and bite it, just like I had to teach Hope not to. I used a different way, but that still is not flooding a fearful dog by any definition.

I used this method.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTCTIuaSbc

Sometimes I am amazed at how wrong people can be about a video they see.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

SassyCat said:


> My dog was deathly afraid of a vacuum cleaner. I solved with by just playfully feeding him around the vacuum cleaner (let him chase the kibble). With food you can gradually counter condition anything... I guarantee this simple method of playful engagement with the dog can solve any fear based problems. I respect CM for what he has done with extreme handler aggressive dogs but fear and instability is a completely different issue.


A really wonderful way to desensitize is to teach the dog to teach the dog to target objects. Then set up a targeting exercise with the skeery object (for instance turned off vacuum cleaner) If the dog gets to make the decision that they are brave enough to touch the object it does a lot for their confidence, and it allows them to do it at their own speed, without you forcing it. I wouldn't allow my dogs around the mower when I was doing the lawn though.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TxRider said:


> Why am I not surprised someone would anthropomorphize human sensibilities to a dog, make a snap judgment on probably less than 2 seconds of a clip in a commercial, and make huge assumptions from it that likely don't bear any resemblance to the actual situation, and rant about it on the internet...


So, since dogs don't have human sensibilities, we really don't have to worry about them getting body parts off by spinning blades, or being hit by speeding rocks. Got it. Those things can only happen to REAL people


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TxRider said:


> BTW all I get when I click your link is some fireworks video..
> 
> I think this is the video here... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDjk9kKsWBM
> 
> ...


Impressive! In 7 minutes he changed the dog from typical herding dog behavior to being afraid of the lawn mower. And what's with the military uniform. To my knowledge CM hasn't joined the army and it is insulting to real servicemen and women to dress up as if he has.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Impressive! In 7 minutes he changed the dog from typical herding dog behavior to being afraid of the lawn mower. And what's with the military uniform. To my knowledge CM hasn't joined the army and it is insulting to real servicemen and women to dress up as if he has.


ROFL.. The dog doesn't look at all scared to me.. no more than the german shepherd in the sheep herding vid I posted looks scared of the sheep, he's exhibiting the exact same behavior. His ears are erect and forward, not down, his tail is not between his legs, clearly not a terrified dog.

And I would bet ya $500 the dogs owner is himself a serviceman, and that the servicemen at whatever base he's near -gave- him the uniform to wear.. asked him to wear it, and were proud to have him wear it. That's what they do... Insult? ROFL.. what a laugh.. they would have been insulted if he had NOT worn it.

Christ you have real hard on for CM don't ya.. seeing evil in every frame, only seeing what you want to see? Damn there's goes my sarcasm again..


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TxRider said:


> ROFL.. The dog doesn't look at all scared to me.. no more than the german shepherd in the sheep herding vid I posted looks scared of the sheep, he's exhibiting the exact same behavior. His ears are erect and forward, not down, his tail is not between his legs, clearly not a terrified dog.
> 
> And I would bet ya $500 the dogs owner is himself a serviceman, and that the servicemen at whatever base he's near -gave- him the uniform to wear.. asked him to wear it, and were proud to have him wear it. That's what they do... Insult? ROFL.. what a laugh.. they would have been insulted if he had NOT worn it.
> 
> Christ you have real hard on for CM don't ya.. seeing evil in every frame, only seeing what you want to see? Damn there's goes my sarcasm again..


If the dog doesn't look fearful to you at the end of the video, I might suggest several good books and videos on reading dog body language. As to having a "hrd on" for CM? What an ugly and sexist thing to say. I won't be insulted by you taking the Christian deity's name in vain. But that is also rude and disrespectful to many posters, IMO (and no, I don't have a "thing" for you, either. Sorry.)


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> If the dog doesn't look fearful to you at the end of the video, I might suggest several good books and videos on reading dog body language. As to having a "hrd on" for CM? What an ugly and sexist thing to say. I won't be insulted by you taking the Christian deity's name in vain. But that is also rude and disrespectful to many posters, IMO (and no, I don't have a "thing" for you, either.


I have several books, the dog isn't showing fear. A little stress yes, a little panting yes but it's also been very excited and running and it might be a hot day. I might suggest getting another 20 years of experience handling dogs... and getting ones head out of the books.

This is a scared dog... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P6CmY9kuXg

And sorry, I forget how sensitive some folks can be about any comment that has any references to anything approaching genitalia, gender or religious figures.. It's amazing people can even converse with such landmines of sensitivity buried all over the landscape.. I meant nothing sexist or anti christain in my use of quite common and popular American slang.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's a WAY better idea to have a dog who wants to chase and bite a lawnmower running next to it than a dog who is fearful of it. WAY safer and no chance of injury.


ps THAT is sarcasm. Because, see, it's stupid to have a dog running around a lawnmower no matter what.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TxRider said:


> I have several books, the dog isn't showing fear. A little stress yes, a little panting yes but it's also been very excited and running and it might be a hot day. I might suggest getting another 20 years of experience handling dogs... and getting ones head out of the books.
> 
> This is a scared dog... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P6CmY9kuXg


Yes. that is a (very) scared dog (the Sheltie at the end of the CM video is also scared, but less obviously so, unless you can read a dog) If you can't recognize fear unless it looks like the little mixed breed, I hope you don't work with other people's dogs on a regular basis. So, I only have about 35 years experience handling dog and working with other people's dogs. I've done everything from Herding to Schutzhund and have put probably around 100 titles on dogs in various things (including an Obedience Trial CH). I do also try to keep up with the latest in training, technology and methods, because it interests me, and because I owe it to my students (human and canine) Sad to hear that I won't really understand dogs until I am 82. Sigh.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> The dog doesn't look at all scared to me.. no more than the german shepherd in the sheep herding vid I posted looks scared of the sheep, he's exhibiting the exact same behavior. His ears are erect and forward, not down, his tail is not between his legs, clearly not a terrified dog.


I did not see a terrified dog.



> Because, see, it's stupid to have a dog running around a lawnmower no matter what.


While I did not see a terrified dog, I still got to go with the above. Of course maybe it's just me cause of slower reflexes etc I'm liable to run over a loose dog in area when I mow. It's an aging thing.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Yes. that is a (very) scared dog (the Sheltie at the end of the CM video is also scared, but less obviously so, unless you can read a dog) If you can't recognize fear unless it looks like the little mixed breed, I hope you don't work with other people's dogs on a regular basis. So, I only have about 35 years experience handling dog and working with other people's dogs. I've done everything from Herding to Schutzhund and have put probably around 100 titles on dogs in various things (including an Obedience Trial CH). I do also try to keep up with the latest in training, technology and methods, because it interests me, and because I owe it to my students (human and canine) Sad to hear that I won't really understand dogs until I am 82. Sigh.


Yup pretty sad indeed.. Maybe you'll catch up in another decade or so.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wvasko said:


> I did not see a terrified dog.
> 
> 
> 
> While I did not see a terrified dog, I still got to go with the above. Of course maybe it's just me cause of slower reflexes etc I'm liable to run over a loose dog in area when I mow. It's an aging thing.


Nobody but Tex said "terrified". I think that may be somewhere on the list of fallacious arguements.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TxRider said:


> Yup pretty sad indeed.. Maybe you'll catch up in another decade or so.


I wonder how long it will take you to learn to read dogs and develop better people skills.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I also knew a Rough Collie who lost his back leg to a riding mower. I say desensitize the dog from inside the house just like you do with a vacuum cleaner. The dog can still hear the noise from inside the house. Unless your dog is raking leaves or grass ... he doesn't need to be anywhere near the thing IMO.


Now that I finally got to see the real video instead of a fireworks display ( or whatever that was! Lol! ) ... I honestly have to voice my opinion ... I saw a sheltie whose eye and head movements said to me along with his anxious panting whether it be warm outside or not ... " Looking for a place to run and no where to go" ... this is how I honestly read that dogs body language. Also ... I wonder how many edits were in that film ... the parts no one actually saw?

I stand by my first statement in my original post. ( above )


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea the dog pulling back on the leash as far away from the mower as it can get and flipping itself around is just exhibiting typical herding dog behavior. Of course. :/


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> I wonder how long it will take you to learn to read dogs and develop better people skills.


I'm flattered that you care enough to wonder about my skill advancement.. 

If the dog is showing any fear at all, it is fear of CM not the mower. The total stranger who is stopping him from his usual behavior of attacking the mower and asking him to walk beside it and that it doesn't trust this man.

In any case, the dog seems a lot safer than it did when it was attacking the mower, just as my dog is now safer because she doesn't attack my mower like she did when I got her from rescue, nor does she tear my door down trying to get out if I put her inside. Though it took me a touch longer than 7 minutes.

Point being I see no evil "flooding" of a dog that is scared of a mower, as was described and demonized for the first page and half of this thread. Sorry if pricking a pin in a balloon of mutual CM bashing gets folks all prickly and nit picking...

As for people skills, that issue usually arises from my belief that if one is offended by another persons words it is only because one chooses to be offended. I grant no such power over my emotions to other people. And it generally infuriates those trying to insult or offend me which I find quite amusing at times. I also have a habit of playing devil's advocate, rightly or wrongly, to those I see as self righteous and in error which also tends to infuriate people.

I tend to forget that culture these days tends towards one granting all others power over one's emotions and actions and making one's a self a victim always being offended and insulted by the faintest whiff of whatever is not in the latest politically correct rule book. It's no way to live.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Yea the dog pulling back on the leash as far away from the mower as it can get and flipping itself around is just exhibiting typical herding dog behavior. Of course. :/


I believe it's trying to get away from CM, and as far from him as it can not the mower it has a long habit habit of directly attacking with it's teeth.. But whatever..


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TxRider said:


> As for people skills, that issue usually arises from my belief that if one is offended by another persons words it is only because one chooses to be offended. I grant no such power over my emotions to other people. And it generally infuriates those trying to insult or offend me which I find quite amusing at times. I also have a habit of playing devil's advocate, rightly or wrongly, to those I see as self righteous and in error which also tends to infuriate people.
> 
> I tend to forget that culture these days tends towards one granting all others power over one's emotions and actions and making one's a self a victim always being offended and insulted by the faintest whiff of whatever is not in the latest politically correct rule book. It's no way to live.


And yet, it's you who first went for the personal digs in an impersonal discussion. I am sorry if you feel the need to be passive aggressive, but that's not my problem.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

TxRider said:


> I believe it's trying to get away from CM, and as far from him as it can not the mower it has a long habit habit of directly attacking with it's teeth.. But whatever..


Looked to me like it didn't react that way until he turned it on, but whatever.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> And yet, it's you who first went for the personal digs in an impersonal discussion. I am sorry if you feel the need to be passive aggressive, but that's not my problem.


Obviously it is.. You went off on CM not only for "flooding" before you even saw the vid, calling him barbaric, and stupid, and still went after him for even less than that when you actually saw the vid, but you even went further and went after the clothes he was wearing in a totally assumptive derogatory way, insinuating he was insulting all servicemen by wearing a uniform. Seemed a bit much to me, a little over the top..

So I asked in my own maybe not very politically correct way what exactly is up with your seeming to pick at any possible detail you can possibly construct about the man, and demonize him right down to his clothes?

A question you obviously were offended with.. or offended in how it was phrased, and said so.. But you didn't answer the question, instead you basically said if I don't think you're right I need to read some books and educate my ignorant self, and that my question was ugly, sexist, rude, offensive and anti christian..

Sounds like a fun place to take a discussion to me..  Awesome people skills, thanks for that lesson.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

op2:

I guess this is continuation of the last closed CM thread


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Looked to me like it didn't react that way until he turned it on, but whatever.


Watch the dog when it is up against the shed when CM approaches and steps on it's leash nowhere near the mower, and leads the dog away towards the mower. The dog wants to escape CM from the moment he stepped on the leash and grabbed it. Normal behavior for a dog and a stranger, especially one that is messing with the dogs normal behavior and imposing himself.

Actually the behavior probably really starts off camera and is edited out.

But whatever, reasonable minds can differ in interpretation. Only the dog really knows for sure.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Come on guys, you know better than this. Personal and offensive quips are not allowed, no matter how subtle.


----------

